# ELEKTRA departing 7/20/11



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

335 arrived at dealer today -- pickup tomorrow at 2PM
Less than 5 weeks from drop off. Couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

My CA says mine is still at the depot. It's been 12 days since the ship arrived in Newark. I'm getting impatient wondering where it is!


----------



## Zcar (Jul 22, 2011)

*Finally Z4 at home*

At last it is at home. Some of the glue to hold the license plate is also still on the front bumper. The Swiss highway pass and German inspection stickers are still on the windshield. But, there is no Mass Inspection sticker!


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great and congratulations.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

7 weeks 5 days but he's finally home and looking picture perfect. The VPC found and fixed things I didn't know existed. It was a long wait but well worth it.


----------

